# Vibrants GHRP-2/CJC 1295 log



## Vibrant (Dec 14, 2011)

I had a little time right now so I thought I would set up my log for when I start my first peptide cycle.

I will be running:

GHRP-2/CJC 1295 150mcg 3x per day- morning, post workout, pre bed.



Big thank you to Labpe Peptide for choosing me to be a part of their lab rat promo.

Big thanks to OldSchoolLifter for helping me to put a protocol together because I'll admit that I didnt know much about peptides before this. Since being chosen I have researching peptides non stop. I feel like I have the basics down at this point.



My stats:

1) age 24

2) 6"1, ~13bf% 195-198(it fluctuates depending on when I weigh myself) Im  not a BB but an athlete. I would be able to review how these peps  preform from an athletic point of view. weight gain, recovery, athletic  performance, etc.
3) training since Im 5 years old. in the gym since 16, 5 years with a professional trainer.

4) diet- 4000-5000 extremely clean calories

5) training routine- morning 2 hours sport training, afternoon 1-2 hours  of either cardio, sprints, plyometrics, or a combination of the three.  evening- 2hour intense gym workout. 

this^^^ is my routine when Im out of comp. I do it 5 days then 1 or 2 days off. I will have a few weeks of this routine leading up to some competitions where I hope to be in the best shape of my life and the healthiest I've ever been.


What Im looking to get out of this cycle: some fat loss, increased recovery time, increased athletic performance, help heal a few nagging injuries that I have.


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah buddy, I'm in!


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 14, 2011)

Cool


----------



## swollen (Dec 14, 2011)

Good deal bro., I'll be checkin' in frequently...


----------



## Laborer (Dec 14, 2011)

I am in, interested how it would work during pct


----------



## LabpeRep (Dec 14, 2011)

cool


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 14, 2011)

I need a little help with my math (math gives me a headache, so I need someone to  double check it for me)

Im ordering slin pins and bacteriostatic water for reconstitution as soon as I get the math down.

I plan on reconing the 5mg ghrp-2 with 10ml bw. so that means if i want a 150mcg dose, I will need draw up on the slin pin to 30 ius or tick mark 15. I plan on pre loading 10 slin pins. any other easier ways you could recommend to me?

I plan on reconing the 2mg cjc 1295 with 4ml bw.  so everything should be the same as above. so if I do it them both in the same slin pin, it should be 60ius or tick mark 30?

thanks bros.


----------



## LabpeRep (Dec 14, 2011)

For cjc 1295 ，I think it should be 30 iu,am I right? A bit drunk now


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 14, 2011)

Vib, for each mg of peptide, you would want to mix .5ml of bac water as a basic rule of thumb. So for a 5mg vial of pep you want to mix 2.5ml of bac water. Each tic on a .5cc slin pin would be 20 iu's. The tick marks on a .5cc and .3cc slin pin are the same, when you bump up to the 1cc, it changes iirc.

Since you want 150mcg, it might be a little hard to draw in between the 7th and 8th tick mark on a .5cc or .3cc slin pin, but that would be where you would want to draw to for that dose. Maybe for ease make the doses 140mcg?


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 14, 2011)

Ezskanken said:


> Vib, for each mg of peptide, you would want to mix .5ml of bac water as a basic rule of thumb. So for a 5mg vial of pep you want to mix 2.5ml of bac water. Each tic on a .5cc slin pin would be 20 iu's. The tick marks on a .5cc and .3cc slin pin are the same, when you bump up to the 1cc, it changes iirc.
> 
> Since you want 150mcg, it might be a little hard to draw in between the 7th and 8th tick mark on a .5cc or .3cc slin pin, but that would be where you would want to draw to for that dose. Maybe for ease make the doses 140mcg?



the slin pins im ordering say Terumo brand 1cc insulin syringes. so now im confused

I guess once I receive the slin pins it'll become clearer and I'll re visit my math.


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 14, 2011)

Did you order already?  If you did, each tick mark on a 1cc slin would be 40mcg of pep if you mixed 5mg of pep with 2.5ml of bac.  Again, it would be pretty hard to consistantly draw out the correct amount you want at 150mcg.  
I ordered some .3cc 31g slin pins 5/16", and 28g for draws.  I don't want to pierce through 2 vials with same pin and then do a subq, but that's just me.  28g for the draw and then back load into the 31g...I'm a candy ass


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 14, 2011)

Ezskanken said:


> Did you order already?  If you did, each tick mark on a 1cc slin would be 40mcg of pep if you mixed 5mg of pep with 2.5ml of bac.  Again, it would be pretty hard to consistantly draw out the correct amount you want at 150mcg.
> I ordered some .3cc 31g slin pins 5/16", and 28g for draws.  I don't want to pierce through 2 vials with same pin and then do a subq, but that's just me.  28g for the draw and then back load into the 31g...I'm a candy ass



no, not yet. im probably going with the easy touch 29g .5cc, they're cheaper anyway from amazon. you plan on backloading?

i plan on drawing with a normal 3cc syringe and then loading like ten slin pins.


----------



## jim stevens (Dec 14, 2011)

you could add 4ml BAC to the GHRP-2. That way each tick mark on the 1cc slin would be 25mcg and then you just pull up 6 ticks for your 150mcg.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 14, 2011)

ugh, my math skills suck. I'm just gonna ask OSL for help and just whatever he tells me to do.


the only math im good at is counting money


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 14, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> no, not yet. im probably going with the easy touch 29g .5cc, they're cheaper anyway from amazon. you plan on backloading?
> 
> i plan on drawing with a normal 3cc syringe and then loading like ten slin pins.


 
Don't keep the syringes mixed for more then 12 hours at the very most, as they will start to degrade. You could preload a days worth and keep them in a cooler so when you need them they are ready to go. But keeping the peptides mixed is a bad idea from the reading I've been doing if longer then that.

Yes I will backload into the 31g after drawing from both vials with a 28g.  Plus with the 31g being 5/16'', it'll be pretty easy going.  I forgot which pep you would want to draw first, but I will let you know when I find it again.  For some reason, there was an actual reason why youd want to do it that way...


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 14, 2011)

I was planning on pre loading them and supporting them in the fridge. Why would they go bad? The reconstituted peps are gonna stay in the fridge anyway, I don't see why pre loading them would make them start to degrade, unless mixing the two peps is what makes them degrade?


----------



## returnofthdragon (Dec 14, 2011)

I want to see how this goes.  I've been thinking about taking the same compounds when I'm done with my current cycle.


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes mixing them and keeping them longer then the 12 hours is not advised.  Has to do with the difference of amino acids from the 2 different peps interacting...


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 14, 2011)

here is a guide I came across, now time to study it and figure out what I need to do


*Reconstitution*

Peptides come in the form of lyophilized (freeze dried) powder. The  amount of powder/product is stated in International Units (IU's) or in  Milligrams (mg)

Melanotan peptides (Afamelanotide & Melanotan 2), PT-141, CJC-1295  & GHRPs (GRHP-2 & GHRP-6), HGH, GH fragments, et cetera use Bacteriostatic Water (BW).  Bacteriostatic Water  for injection, USP is a sterile, nonpyrogenic preparation of water for  injection containing 0.9% of benzyl alcohol added as a bacteriostatic  preservative. It is supplied in a multiple-dose container from which  repeated withdrawals may be made to dilute or dissolve drugs for  injection. The pH is 5.7 (4.5 to 7.0)







For IGF use an acetic acid solution (.6%) which is 7 parts distilled  water and 1 part vinegar. You must filter the distilled water and white  wine vinegar through a sterile 20 micron syringe filter before use.   NaCl is used to buffer the injection.

1.) Take an alcohol swab to the stopper of both your peptide vial and the vial of the dilutent.

2.) Draw your preferred dilutent (BW) with a 1cc syringe.  Choose an amount that will make measuring the final product simple.

1ml(cc) per 10 mg vial of Melanotan would mean each 10 tick marks on a U100 slin syringe would equal 1mg of Melanotan
1ml(cc) per 10 IU vial of HGH would mean each 10 tick marks on a U100 slin syringe would equal 1 IU of HGH

3.) Take the syringe with the dilutent and push it into the vial of  lyophilized powder letting the dilutent dissolve the peptide.  Many (not  all) peptides are sealed with vacuum pressure, be careful.

4.) After dilutent has been added to the vial, gentling swirl the vial  until the lyophilized powder has dissolved and you are left with a clear  liquid. The peptide is now ready for use.

5.) Store your now reconstituted peptide in the refrigerator. 

*Measurement*

After successfully reconstituting your peptide, measure the desired  amount out for injection. Use a U100 insulin syringe to draw out and  inject your product.

Since you know the amount of IU's/MG's in your vial, we divide this out as follows:
You will need to know the following to be successful:  1ml = 1cc = 100 IU's

We take our dose from the label of the dry lyophilized powder and we divide that into the amount of dilutent used.

example- We used 1cc(ml) of water. We have a 10 IU vial of HGH.
From our formula above we know that 1cc = 100 IU's, so we have 100 IU's of water.
We now divide the 100 IU's (the amount of our water) by 10 IU's (the amount of our HGH)
100 IU / 10 IU = 10

This 10 will perfectly correspond with the markings on a U100 insulin  syringe. In our example every 10 mark on our syringe will equal 1 IU of  HGH. Want to draw out 2 IU's of GH? ....draw out to the 20 mark on the  syringe (1/5th of the syringe).

Say you have a 1mg vial and you add 1ML you get
1000mcg/1mL: 10 mcg per IU
1000mcg/2mL: 5 mcg per IU

Say you have a 10mg vial and you add 1ML you get
10mg/1mL: 1 mg per 10 IU
10mg/2mL: .5 mg per 10 IU

Say you have a 20mg vial and you add 1ML you get
20mg/1mL: 2 mg per 10 IU
20mg/2mL: 1 mg per 10 IU

Say you have a 10iu vial and you add 1ML you get
10iu/1mL: 1 iu per 10 IU (on the syringe - 1/10th the product)
10iu/2mL: 1 iu per 20 IU (on the syringe - still 1/10th the product)
Say you have a 5000iu vial and you add 1ML you get
5000iu/1mL: 500iu per 10 IU
5000iu/2mL: 250iu per 10 IU

Recap:
1.) How much actual product you are dealing with (MG or IU)
2.) How much water (dilutent) you are using to add to powder
3.) Divide the amount of water in units by the amount MG/IU.
4.) This result will equal the measurement on your U100 Insulin syringe per unit
5.) Multiply the number you get it step 4 by how many units you want to inject. This is the number to draw to on your syringe






*Injection*

*   1. Always wash your hands thoroughly.
   2. Load up the syringe.*
          * Take the protective cover of the needle, top and bottom.
          * Pull back the needle plunger to draw in the air equivalent to the dose you will draw.
          * Insert the needle into the vial through the center of the rubber stopper.
          * Inject the air into the vial. Leave needle in the vial.
          * Turn the  vial upside down with the needle still inside.
          * Pull back the plunger again to the desired dosage mark  on your needle.
          * Check your needle for any air bubbles, tap the needle so  they rise to the top and then push the plunger to remove them.
*   3. Select the injection site.*
          * You can inject anywhere on the body where there is a higher fatty layer.
          * Always vary the injection site.
          * Never inject any bruised, swollen or scarred areas.
*   4. Clean the injection site.*
          * Clean a two-inch area of the selected site with an alcohol swab.
          * Let the area dry.
*   5. Actual injection.*
          * Using the hand you write with, hold the needle over the area you have cleaned.
          * With your other hand pinch two to three inches on either side of the area you have cleaned.
          * Using a quick motion, insert the needle into the pinched area. The needle should go all the way into the skin.
          * Push the needle plunger until all is out of the needle.
          * Pull the needle straight out.
          * Apply gentle pressure to the site with the alcohol wipe.
          * Do not rub the injection site.

*How much is a ml, cc, iu?*


*ml = milliliter. This is a VOLUME measurement. it is 1/1000 of a  liter. When talking about water or similar liquids, it is equivalent to  one cubic centimeter.

cc = cubic centimeter. This is also a VOLUME measurement. Most syringes  measure their capacity in cc's. If you have a 1cc syringe, it will hold  1ml of liquid.
iu = international unit. This is a unit used to measure the activity  (that is, the effect) of many vitamins and drugs. For each substance to  which this unit applies, there is an international agreement specifying  the biological effect expected with a dose of 1 IU. Other quantities of  the substance are then expressed as multiples of this standard. This  also means that this measurement is not based on sheer volume or weight  of the substance, but rather the effect.
mg = milligram. This is a WEIGHT measurement. It is 1/1000 of a gram.  the amount of chemical substance is often measured in milligrams. For  injectable solutions, this will be reported as a concentration of weight  to volume, such as mg/ml (milligrams per milliliter). In the case of  orally administered substances, the weight of chemical is labeled,  although the actual weight of the pill/capsule may be much higher,  because of the use of filler substances. This means that a small pill  may be much more potent than a large pill, so don't judge a pill based  on its size, but the actual amount of substance for which it is labeled  as.

mcg = microgram = 1/1000 of a mg (milligram) There are one thousand micrograms in one milligram.*

*Conversion factors:
1000 mcg (microgram) = 1 mg (milligram)
1000 mg (milligram) = 1 g (gram)
1000 g (gram) = 1 kg (kilogram)
1000 ml (milliliter) = 1 liter
1ml (water) = 1cc (water)
Q. What is a Peptide?
A. Peptides are cell messengers that nourish, repair, and send  neural-messages, which naturally stimulate diminished collagen and other  important skin tissues as well as relax repetitive wrinkle-causing  facial expressions.  Peptides are found in nature, but are lab-enhanced  for safety, maximum efficacy and stability.

Peptides are small protein fragments.  A peptide molecule is formed by  joining two or more amino acids. When the number of amino acids is less  than about 50, these molecules are named peptides while larger sequences  are referred to as proteins.  The amino acids are coupled by a peptide  bond, a special linkage in which the nitrogen atom of one amino acid  binds to the carboxyl carbon atom of another.  Peptides are present in  every living cell and possess a variety of biochemical activities. They  appear as enzymes, hormones, antibiotics, receptors, etc.

Q. How should the peptide(s) be stored?*
A. The lyophilized product should be stored in the refrigerator. Only  place in the freezer for long term storage. Peptides can be good for two  years or more.

*Q: What purity do I need for my experiments?*
A. The final purity of a peptide is very important and depends on the type of experimentation you are doing:
??? For non-sensitive screening assays crude or >75% is recommended.
??? For immunogen grade >85% is recommended.
??? For receptor/ligand studies, bio-assay studies, or cell studies >95% is recommended.
??? For structural studies >98% is recommended.
Q. What should the peptide(s) be reconstituted (mixed) with?
A.  When in doubt reconstitute with Bacteriostatic Water  (BW) for Human Growth Hormone (HGH), HCG, PT-141, Melanotan peptides  (M-I, MT-II), both GHRHs (CJC-1295, tetra-sub or modified GRF(1-29) and  Sermorelin) & GHRPs (GHRP-6, GHRP-2, Hexarelin & Ipamorelin).   Sterile water does not contain benzyl alcholol as preservative and  should be used within days.

*Do not Reuse Needles*

*The harm you can cause yourself by reusing a needle is much greater  than any convenience or cost savings. The tips of needles may become  damaged after just one injection. Even though you can't see this damage  it's still there - and it may become worse each time you reuse. There  are a lot of good reasons not to reuse syringe or pen needles:

The tip of a reused needle can be weakened to the point where it breaks off and gets stuck under your skin.  

A reused needle doesn't inject as easily or as cleanly as a new one and can cause pain, bleeding, and bruising.  *


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 14, 2011)

OSL helps me out once again. Thanks bro

He told me to get the 1cc slin pins. I'm quoting him for the next part.

 For your dosages use 2ml Bac water per vial,*For the 5mg vials 2ml bac = 150mcg per 6iu
for the 2mg vials 2ml bac = 150mcg per 15iu
And refrigerate.. and your done, only recon 1 of each at a time, don't go crazy and recon all of them lol. 

Nice and easy.


----------



## LabpeRep (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## Vibrant (Dec 15, 2011)

ok got my peps in. will start as soon as I get my slin pins and BW in.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 15, 2011)

I'll start logging a few things.

training today so far was:

30 mins of cardio in the morning. 10mins of jogging to the beach, 20 mins of jogging on the sand.

1 1/2 hours of my sport training, which was a medium intensity workout.

still to come a gym workout, I dont know how long its gonna be because Im waiting to hear if I have a competition tomorrow.



Diet today so far was:

5 whole egg omelet with a little bacon.

1 1/2 pretty big chicken breasts with buckwheat as a side.

2 scoops whey during my sports workout.

3 angus burgers with a small piece of toast, cooking them right now.



after I eat, Im off to train a younger athlete at the gym with some sport specific exercises and some basic exercises. After I train him, I'll start my workout.


----------



## oufinny (Dec 16, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> I need a little help with my math (math gives me a headache, so I need someone to  double check it for me)
> 
> Im ordering slin pins and bacteriostatic water for reconstitution as soon as I get the math down.
> 
> ...



Calculator

You don't ever need more than 1-2mL of BA to reconstitute.  The less you inject the better, especially if you are going sub-q.  I never add more than 1mL unless it is IGF-1 LR3 cause I have to cut that a lot of BA and the injects are IM so more is not so much an issue.  If you need help just PM me.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 16, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Calculator
> 
> You don't ever need more than 1-2mL of BA to reconstitute.  The less you inject the better, especially if you are going sub-q.  I never add more than 1mL unless it is IGF-1 LR3 cause I have to cut that a lot of BA and the injects are IM so more is not so much an issue.  If you need help just PM me.



Thanks bro, I got it figured out now with osl's help. I was getting hung up on trying to use too much mls of bw and that was throwing off my calculations, also slin pins were confusing me a little because I've never used them before. All is good now, supplies have been ordered, the math is figured out and I'm ready to go


----------



## oufinny (Dec 16, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Thanks bro, I got it figured out now with osl's help. I was getting hung up on trying to use too much mls of bw and that was throwing off my calculations, also slin pins were confusing me a little because I've never used them before. All is good now, supplies have been ordered, the math is figured out and I'm ready to go



The cheapest place to get slin pins is Sam's or Walmart, no prescription needed.  And at sams they have these huge boxes of alcohol prep pads for $5.  I got 100 29 gauge, 50iu pins and the prep pads for less than $20 with tax.  That boys and girls is a good deal.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 16, 2011)

oufinny said:


> The cheapest place to get slin pins is Sam's or Walmart, no prescription needed.  And at sams they have these huge boxes of alcohol prep pads for $5.  I got 100 29 gauge, 50iu pins and the prep pads for less than $20 with tax.  That boys and girls is a good deal.



Yeah, that is a great deal. I got 100 29g 1cc pins and 2 30ml bw for a total of $26 shipped. Now all I have to do is wait for them to get here and I'm ready to go

I really am interested to see if the peps with help with my aches, also I haven't been sleeping well lately so I also want to see if it will help with that as well.


----------



## trapzilla (Dec 18, 2011)

Signing In Vibrant.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 18, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Signing In Vibrant.



thanks bro, stay tuned I'll start this as soon as I can.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 19, 2011)

Just got my slin pins in waiting on bw. Cant wait to get this started, anybody know if I can get bw in a pharmacy or store?


----------



## pieguy (Dec 19, 2011)

No, it needs a prescription. Amazon.com is your best bet. Ships very fast usually.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Dec 19, 2011)

I usually use a research chem site.


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah, I got my slins in today.  Went to walgreens, cvs, and walmart, they all looked at me crazy and said, "bacteria safe water?" with a confused look on their face.  Guess I'll have to wait till mines shows up in a few days, fml...


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 19, 2011)

pieguy said:


> No, it needs a prescription. Amazon.com is your best bet. Ships very fast usually.



I already ordered bw from amazon, I also ordered jack3d and that wasnt supposed to get here until next week but got here today. The bw was supposed to get here before jack3d but its not here yet 



Ezskanken said:


> Yeah, I got my slins in today.  Went to walgreens, cvs, and walmart, they all looked at me crazy and said, "bacteria safe water?" with a confused look on their face.  Guess I'll have to wait till mines shows up in a few days, fml...



damn it, dont you hate it when you have everything ready to go and yet you have to wait for some thing? especially when you're excited to start. fml as well...


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 19, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> damn it, dont you hate it when you have everything ready to go and yet you have to wait for some thing? especially when you're excited to start. fml as well...







I do!  Next time I'm just getting the case of 25, 30ml vials for $19...


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 20, 2011)

Great post keep them comming


----------



## maxamize (Jan 3, 2012)

Just a quick question, I am tested for all banned substances randomly several times year. Looking to get on something though that will help max my results. Ive heard the combination of cjc 1296 and ghrp-6 is the equivelant (and then some) of hgh only it is cheaper. My question is will these peptides show up in a urine sample, and how effective are they in comparison to the real hgh


----------



## sovocool (Aug 12, 2012)

Just noticed this log,i'm interested in it,but how is it going on?


----------



## Ellien (Aug 15, 2012)

Good log.


----------

